# Dexter's Photo Thread!



## DexterTheHog

There are pictures of Dexter everywhere... So I decided to follow suit and create a photo thread for him! I'll post my favorite photos and videos of my little guy for you all to see. 
I hope you love him as much as I do!!  
Disclaimer: I take A LOT of photos :lol:









































































That's enough for now... haha :mrgreen:


----------



## panda

so cute! love the one of him sleeping in your hand!!!!


----------



## PJM

I love them!! Love having a thread for each hedgie. 
The first picture, for some reason, I think he needs a cowboy hat. I don't know why. But it's a great picture!
I love the ones outside with the clover!!
And snuggled in your hand. Dexter is climbing up my list of favorites!!


----------



## Tishy Tasha

Omg He is soooooo cute.. I love his color & his cute little faces he makes.. So adorable!


----------



## DexterTheHog

Some pics over 4th of July weekend! 

i dunno why, but i think this pic is funny









trying to enjoy his 4th of july









Chillin' (and also censoring himself :lol: ) I put him down like this and he stayed for a solid 45 seconds... he was either really comfy, or confused haha









Epic nom nom shot









Lazy boy was laying down while eating









Planning his next move...


----------



## panda

he is such a cute little piglet! my mother saw and is in love


----------



## hanhan27

I love love love Dexter's coloring. He is such an attractive boy! Keep the pictures coming please.  He is at the top of my "omg so cuuuute!" list.


----------



## DexterTheHog

Thanks guys! Still not 100% sure on his coloring... His banding is darkest on his head, but its still banded all over, just not as dark... I think he looks like a blonde surfer dude who spends too much time in the sun! like bleached hair haha


----------



## shetland

Little Dexter gets more adorable every day!


----------



## Midevalmiss

Ohhh I love the second pic with his little buda belly!!! It makes me want to tickel him :lol: :lol:


----------



## PJM

As usual, Dexter is too cute for his own good.  
I love the "planning his next move" picture. He has a really cute way of ****ing his head to the side.


----------



## DexterTheHog

Had some cuddle time with my sleepy boy tonight. He was so snuggly!! I got this quick video of him being sleepy


----------



## ReginasMommy

AAAH I'm obsessed with Dexter's pics!!! They're all so cute! That face!


----------



## panda

that video is too cute!! i love how their little noses wiggle around!


----------



## PJM

Such a cute little video! Is that one of the no-sew bags? Brilliant! Dexter is a cutie!!


----------



## xspiked

*squeals* His nose! So cute. I love his colouring btw, in case I never commented somewhere along the way haha.

And those are the non-sew bags right? I like it.


----------



## DexterTheHog

ReginasMommy said:


> AAAH I'm obsessed with Dexter's pics!!! They're all so cute! That face!


Thanks! I love his little face too :lol:



panda said:


> that video is too cute!! i love how their little noses wiggle around!


I love how you can see his lil teeth haha



PJM said:


> Such a cute little video! Is that one of the no-sew bags? Brilliant! Dexter is a cutie!!


Yes! That is one of the no-sew bags! Mine is a little lopsided, and Dexter was a little skeptical at first but now he looooves it!



xspiked said:


> *squeals* His nose! So cute. I love his colouring btw, in case I never commented somewhere along the way haha. And those are the non-sew bags right? I like it.


Thanks! I can't quite figure out his coloring yet... I was going to take him to the hedgehog show to find out but I decided not to stress the baby out haha


----------



## shetland

That nosie never stops! And those toofers!


----------



## DexterTheHog

I was bored and it was a beautiful day by the St. Lawrence River, so I did a mini-photo shoot! We're huge boaters in our family and I wanted Dexter to join in!! So we have these little bowls for fruit and such shaped like boats. The blue on is now Dexter's boat and he's the captain! I'm thinking I'll submit one of these for Larry's contest instead of the one I already have in it haha
Thoughts? 
*I am the captain!*









*We're off to find the land of meal worms!*









*Abandon Ship!*









*Onward!!*









*I see meal worm island!*









Haha then he curled up and went to sleep in his boat so it was time to go back inside


----------



## ReginasMommy

Aaaah they're so cute!!! My sister and I were looking at these and we can't decide which is our favorite! Although, the first one is super adorable!


----------



## Guest

>.< haha sometimes i am so jealous of how he just stays still for some of those things and falls asleep in your hand my girls won't have none of that they like to be where they want to be and covered for sleep.


----------



## panda

the little captions you put under the boating pictures are just hysterical i love those shots!


----------



## xspiked

I'm in love with the first 2 boating pictures. How on earth did you find such a cooperative hedgie!?! Admit it, he's a robot right?


----------



## toblerone

My goodness! Dexter is so adorable!!!! I think hedgies just have a thing for boats...mine took her first bath today and momentarily escaped the water by climbing aboard! :lol: But boy is dexter great! Keep the pictures coming!!!


----------



## PJM

Adorable!!! I love the first one - but also the "Onward" one, because you can see the boat.

Dexter is the cutest little captain ever!


----------



## DexterTheHog

I agree. The first one is good just as a picture, but the "onward" one has more theatrical value. Onward to the contest! 

I think he sits so still because he's confused... "you woke me up... now i'm outside... it's warm... there's sun... and i'm in a... boat?" haha because after a while he starts to wake up and want to run around

Maybe if i put his boat in the bath with him he'll be happier next time hahaha


----------



## hedgiebuddy

OMG he is sooo adorable! I love the mealworm island one! :lol: Im getting a hedgehog in the first week of august also named Dexter  i hope that you dont mind DexterTheHog that im naming my hedgie Dexter. It's just a perfect name!


----------



## PrincessZebra

What a cutie!!!  The pool idea is great! What toys do you have in there?


----------



## DexterTheHog

hedgiebuddy said:


> OMG he is sooo adorable! I love the mealworm island one! :lol: Im getting a hedgehog in the first week of august also named Dexter  i hope that you dont mind DexterTheHog that im naming my hedgie Dexter. It's just a perfect name!


It truly is the best name!! Our Dexters can be friends  what color will your Dexter be??



PrincessZebra said:


> What a cutie!!!  The pool idea is great! What toys do you have in there?


The pool was an epic purchase. $5 from the dollar store! It's a good way to have him outside if I'm worried about bugs and stuff. I also put it in my house so I don't have to worry about poop :roll: I have a PVC pipe, a softball, and a paint roller tube haha but he really only likes the PVC pipe


----------



## hedgiebuddy

DexterTheHog said:


> hedgiebuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG he is sooo adorable! I love the mealworm island one! :lol: Im getting a hedgehog in the first week of august also named Dexter  i hope that you dont mind DexterTheHog that im naming my hedgie Dexter. It's just a perfect name!
> 
> 
> 
> It truly is the best name!! Our Dexters can be friends  what color will your Dexter be??
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessZebra said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a cutie!!!  The pool idea is great! What toys do you have in there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pool was an epic purchase. $5 from the dollar store! It's a good way to have him outside if I'm worried about bugs and stuff. I also put it in my house so I don't have to worry about poop :roll: I have a PVC pipe, a softball, and a paint roller tube haha but he really only likes the PVC pipe
Click to expand...

The breeder thinks that he is a Cinnamon, but she is not completly sure because he was only born a few weeks ago so his coloring is still changing a little bit. But I know he will be handsome all the same


----------



## lpercz

awww he's such a cutie! i love how he always seems to be smiling, i love that picture of him laying down while eating and i LOVE that first picture of him in the boat!! he's such a ham! (no pun intended)


----------



## PrincessZebra

DexterTheHog said:


> The pool was an epic purchase. $5 from the dollar store! It's a good way to have him outside if I'm worried about bugs and stuff. I also put it in my house so I don't have to worry about poop :roll: I have a PVC pipe, a softball, and a paint roller tube haha but he really only likes the PVC pipe


Does the bottom of the pool get hot being dry and out in the sun?


----------



## DexterTheHog

hedgiebuddy said:


> The breeder thinks that he is a Cinnamon, but she is not completly sure because he was only born a few weeks ago so his coloring is still changing a little bit. But I know he will be handsome all the same


Ooo I love the little Cinnamon guys!! Such a beautiful color



lpercz said:


> awww he's such a cutie! i love how he always seems to be smiling, i love that picture of him laying down while eating and i LOVE that first picture of him in the boat!! he's such a ham! (no pun intended)


He really is a ham!! It's quite his personality 



PrincessZebra said:


> Does the bottom of the pool get hot being dry and out in the sun?


Yeahhh it can (I usually put half in the shade in case he wants to move but I put it in the sun for the pic), but I only let him out for like 15 minutes and then put him back in his cage and let him go back to sleep. He's only in the pool until he "wakes up" which takes about 4 minutes then I put him in the grass because he likes that better


----------



## DexterTheHog

DEXTER'S LINERS HAVE ARRIVED!! I've been waiting forever due to the postal strike in Canada but they're heeeere!! They're so great!!!
Nikki, you're the best!
Dexter is confused, but he'll figure it out eventually haha

*Ta da! One of the 3 wonderful liners!*









*"Mom... why'd the tube get so high?"* Don't worry he can still get in and out safely haha









*Dig attempt*


----------



## hanhan27

Ohh pretty! I'm getting Milly a new liner with my next paycheck and I can't wait! How do you and Dexter like Nikki's liners?


----------



## DexterTheHog

hanhan27 said:


> Ohh pretty! I'm getting Milly a new liner with my next paycheck and I can't wait! How do you and Dexter like Nikki's liners?


Wonderful!! They fit perfectly in his cage and are beautifully made  Nice and safe stitching for my little guy too 
I wouldn't trust myself to try and make them haha


----------



## hanhan27

Yay! I love spoiled hedgies and their amazing moms/dads.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Dexter is so cute!! I am usually partial to the darker hedgies (deeeefinitely biased because of my little guy :lol: ) But somehow I am smitten with those blond spikes of his  He seems quite photogenic, too! The very first pic on this thread should go in the encyclopedia entry for Pet Hedgehog


----------



## nikki

I'm so glad that Dexter likes his new liners and that you're happy with them too!


----------



## DexterTheHog

Some random pics of Dex I got tonight 
They aren't too exciting, but they're cute

*Chillin'*









*I think he looks like he's planning something haha*









*"Oooh something for me to destroy!"*









*"Moooom stop taking my pictureeee"*









*In an attempt to get him to drink out of the bowl, I put the top to his water bottle in it... SUCCESS!* (I forget who suggested this, but it works like a chaaarm! Fooled you Dexter...)


----------



## PJM

The new picctures are adorable! I will never tiire of seeing pictures of cute Dexter.


----------



## DexterTheHog

Toofers!!


----------



## lpercz

I was thinking about this awhile ago but I havent been on here to tell you. His picture in the contest actually reminds me of the show! It's like he's in Miami reflecting on something his father said and blah blah. I dont know if you watch the show but it just reminded me of the show. Random, I know.


----------



## DexterTheHog

lpercz said:


> I was thinking about this awhile ago but I havent been on here to tell you. His picture in the contest actually reminds me of the show! It's like he's in Miami reflecting on something his father said and blah blah. I dont know if you watch the show but it just reminded me of the show. Random, I know.


OMG I never thought of that!!! Hahahahaha
I did name Dexter after Dexter on TV because I'm OBSESSED with that show haha but I didn't realize the boat connection. That's so funny! Good find.


----------



## hedgiebum14

OMG Dexter is SOO cute! i REALLY want a cinicot hedgie


----------



## DexterTheHog

New pics! They're random. Haha

*Introducing... DEXTER TO GO! Traveling doesn't bother him one bit as long as I leave him in his bag! He acted like nothing even happened. He's a traveling champ.*









*Hangin' in the Mickey Mouse towel*









*Again*









*He was so excited for food he ran inside his bowl and was on his tip toes!*









*Photoboooooth!!*


----------



## panda

oh i have the same carrier, love it. Norma actually does too, whenever i take it out to get her ready for an adventure she will run into it like she's ready to go :roll: :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy

I love Dexter.

So. Much.


----------



## PJM

Cute carrier! I love Dexter's bowls! I think Sookie needs to get some like that.  

Dexter is so cute! I love the nose! Wanna kiss it.


----------



## shetland

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa that nose! Who could possibly resist it? He is precious!


----------



## DexterTheHog

Dexter got a new bag today!
Yesterday I hit up the joann fabric sale and got lots of fleece
I got this one because it makes him seem dignified and manly with the argyle haha
So I made him one of the no-sew tie-bags that Panda told me how to make!
I think it came out well, and Dexter seems to like it!
It doesn't match his decor... but he can deal. :lol:

*Finished Product*









*Happy Snuggler*









*We can just pretend it matches....*


----------



## lpercz

DexterTheHog said:


> lpercz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about this awhile ago but I havent been on here to tell you. His picture in the contest actually reminds me of the show! It's like he's in Miami reflecting on something his father said and blah blah. I dont know if you watch the show but it just reminded me of the show. Random, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I never thought of that!!! Hahahahaha
> I did name Dexter after Dexter on TV because I'm OBSESSED with that show haha but I didn't realize the boat connection. That's so funny! Good find.
Click to expand...

It's funny how it's actually similar! I love Dexter too. I'm waiting for the 5th season to come out on dvd because I've just started watching it. SO GOOD.

and yeah, where did you find those watermelon dishes? They're so cute!


----------



## DexterTheHog

lpercz said:


> and yeah, where did you find those watermelon dishes? They're so cute!


Marshalls! in the kitchen section. they're measuring cups


----------



## panda

It turned out great, wasnt it super easy to make? it gets addicting to make more and more since its so easy :lol:


----------



## lpercz

DexterTheHog said:


> lpercz said:
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah, where did you find those watermelon dishes? They're so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Marshalls! in the kitchen section. they're measuring cups
Click to expand...

Really? I'm going to have to go see if they have them or something similar! they're so cute haha


----------



## DexterTheHog

Video of Dexter eating a mealworm! Our family friends came over and wanted to see him... how better to get him to come out than to offer him a treat!


----------



## panda

"hufff why is everyone laughing at me!!" aww poor Dexter!


----------



## PJM

:lol: Adorable!! I just love how their expressions change from grumpy to "mealworm!?" happy.

I bet he was a big hit.


----------



## xspiked

*watches video*
*giggles to self* 
<3 Dexter. So much. :lol:


----------



## DexterTheHog

xspiked said:


> *watches video*
> *giggles to self*
> <3 Dexter. So much. :lol:


I love him tooooo!  
I'm glad he makes you guys simile 



PJM said:


> :lol: Adorable!! I just love how their expressions change from grumpy to "mealworm!?" happy.
> 
> I bet he was a big hit.


Bahahaha so true.


----------



## shetland

I love Dexter's new bag! Very preppy! Princeton-here comes Dexter.


----------



## hedgiebuddy

It was so funny when you wiggled his foot and went "footfootfoot" then he balled up! :lol: All of my friends have been emailing me asking "Can I come over and see Lily?" Hedgies are so cute and popular! Which in turn makes us popular!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Dexters so cute. 
I'm def hunting for those cute measuring cups at marshals. <3
And how did you make the no sew bag? Is there like a forum or something that states how?? I really wanna give it a try ^-^


----------



## DexterTheHog

Dexter's awesome new bag came in the mail today from baileyr2!! It's so great!! He loooves it! I had a hard time getting him out of it actually haha
More pics tomorrow once I upload them haha

"What is this magical place??"









"You mean I can actually DIG in here??"









He passed out within minutes. He was so happy! And he stayed asleep while I was walking around with him









I realized I didn't get any pics of the actual bag!! It's wonderful!! Very nicely stitched, great pattern, great strap, a nice large number of strips for his digging pleasure! And it's tie-dye! Can't get much cooler than that!
Thanks so much, baileyr2!! I'll upload more and better pics tomorrow!!


----------



## panda

her bags are awesome i do agree!! Love your colors.


----------



## DexterTheHog

I took Dexter outside yesterday in our garden with pachysandra in it... omg you'd think he died and went to heaven! He was SO HAPPY! He loved running around and hiding under them and smelling them (and tasting them... I stopped him haha). Then he was so excited from that, he explored the yard and the mulch and was running all around. Just had a great old time! 
He kept coming back to me as "home base" though haha it was cute. He'd run all around then come to my feet and i'd put my hand down and he'd climb in it, but then 10 seconds later he'd be like "are you crazy lady?? put me down!! this is the best!"
So basically Dexter had the best 30 minutes of his life. Can't wait to do it again!! I've never seen him so happy 
Here's some pics, i'll post videos later!
Enjoy!!

Just waking up before his epic adventure:









"You can't see me!"









"Hi mom! This is GREAT!"









"Fun to eat?"









"What's over there??"









"I am wild animal!!"









"I can climb this? Yes?"









Toofers!!









"Oh hi!"









"Secret hideout"


----------



## hanhan27

Those pictures are so fun! It really does look like Dexter had a blast. I have to admit this, though - that first picture is my favorite! SO CUTE. I absolutely love sleepy hedgie pictures.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Love the pics  He looks like he is on a safari or hunt the way it looks like he is prowling in some of the photos.


----------



## DexterTheHog

Today Dexter explored the living room. He was loving the coffee table
Here are some pics I got!


----------



## PJM

LOVE the pictures!! I can't believe I missed his epic outside adventure pictures! So cute! He looks like he had such a good time!

I'm loving Dexter more & more.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Too cute! He looks like he is enjoying his new little hideout under the table


----------



## panda

Love the new pics :] looks like he loves to explore


----------



## DexterTheHog

This weekend 6 of my friends from college came to visit. Dexter met LOTS of new friends! Here are a few pics we got of him 









Modeling shot haha


















Helping me take pics 









Meeting his new friend 









"Wait a sec, who are you?"









"Hello, new friend. I'm going to climb on you now"









"Maybe mom won't see me down here!"


----------



## zorropirate

Dexter is such a looker!!!

EEEP!

Love the over the shoulder model shot!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

Hahaha the "I'm gonna climb my new friend now" reminded me of Dug, the dog from UP. :lol: "I just met you, and I love you! Will you be my master?" Hahaha xD What a friendly hog.

I just about died upon seeing the third picture. Looking straight at the camera, proudly showing off that polar bear face and that pinkish brownish nose  and if you ask me, I can see a BIG hedgie smile in that pic! And the coffee table pictures are cute too, I dunno how I missed them before!


----------



## hanhan27

I love his face in the "Maybe Mom won't see me down here" picture. It looks like he is trying to be inconspicuous :lol: I wonder if he knows that he's a hedgehog and doesn't blend in very wel?


----------



## Rainy

DexterTheHog said:


> New pics! They're random. Haha
> 
> *Introducing... DEXTER TO GO! Traveling doesn't bother him one bit as long as I leave him in his bag! He acted like nothing even happened. He's a traveling champ.*


 :shock: HA! :lol: I just glanced at this first picture and thought, "OMG, I can't believe she got him his own mp3 player. Really Dexter, you need to listen to your own tunes? Who is it?....Alvin & The Chipmunks?" :lol: Then I took a closer look and realized it was a digital thermometer.


----------



## PJM

I love the new pictures. Outside pictures are among my favorites. #3 is too cute for words.


----------



## ReginasMommy

I'm obsessed with Dexter. He's such a cutie pie!


----------



## lpercz

Ohhh looks like someone is a ladies man


----------



## DexterTheHog

Flower pot photoshoot!
I was bored today so I took some pics of Dexter (like I do EVERY time i'm bored!)
I want him to be able to go outside as much as possible because fall is approaching! 
Here's two cute pics I got!

Hiding Hedgehog









This might be my fave pic of him ever haha


----------



## sweetergrrrl

He. Is. Adorable. 

'Nuff said.


----------



## DexterTheHog

tee hee, toofers


----------



## PJM

I am loving Dexter's new pictures! Especially the one in the flowerpot. He just steals my heart.


----------



## Daleo

Awww I love hedgie teefers. So cute!


----------



## hanhan27

Dexter is so handsome!


----------



## lehaley

Hedgie toofers 

Dexter is absolutely adorable. I think I need to get Felix a flower pot to play in.


----------



## Sar-uh

Aw, the camera loves Dexter! What a handsome hedgie. Those pictures in the flower pot are killin' me!


----------



## ProjectParanoia

Have you ever thought of making him some kind of professional hedgie model?! He's so photogenic!


----------



## DexterTheHog

ProjectParanoia said:


> Have you ever thought of making him some kind of professional hedgie model?! He's so photogenic!


Hahaha does that exist?? He is a very cooperative little guy 



Sar-uh said:


> Aw, the camera loves Dexter! What a handsome hedgie. Those pictures in the flower pot are killin' me!


Dexter loves the camera! (I think the knows he gets treats  )



lehaley said:


> Hedgie toofers
> 
> Dexter is absolutely adorable. I think I need to get Felix a flower pot to play in.


The flower pot is BY FAR Dexter's fave thing (other than his wheel). He likes to smell it, lick it, sit in it, scratch at it, shove his nose under it. It's the only thing he "plays" with


----------



## ProjectParanoia

I have no idea if there's such a thing as an actual hedgie model. But it'd be super cool XD


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou

So I must say, I can see how he looks like a blond surfer boy, my goodness, he is so cute<3 his noes is cute like UNFFFFF. He is a cutie!


----------



## AnimeMutt

Wow! I think Dexter enjoys showing off for the camera! Tonya could learn a few things from him... lol He's definitely a cute little guy! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## DexterTheHog

Dexter meets my fluffier hedgies 
Enjoy!

"Who's this guy?"









Find the Dexter!









"I guess we can be friends"









"Mom... I think this guy eats too many mealworms..."









"BFF!"









Toofers









"Go Go GO!"









"Oh, Hi"









"You're a hedgehog you say?"









"Mom, I don't believe him."









"I'm calling my lawyer... he's way too soft to be a hedgehog"


----------



## Nebular

Love the last 3! :lol:


----------



## Rainy

OH! Adorable as always!  I'm pretty impressed that Dexter has a lawyer on retainer!


----------



## lpercz

hahaha so cute! he really is a model. i think he would be the best hedgie supermodel in the world.


----------



## ThePliny

'Congratulations Dexter. You are still in the running to be the World's next top Hedgiemodel!'

Love the photos. Dexter you little charmer you...


----------



## DexterTheHog

We're back!
Dexter and I have had QUITE the past few months.
I was recently accepted into an accelerated bachelors of nursing program (4 year program in 12 months... woooo!) so the past few months have been a whirlwind of planning! 
We've moved! I've finally moved out of my parents house and into one of my own (well, me and 2 of my friends haha)
I packed up the Dexter man and headed off!
We've moved into a new room (an orange room... i didn't pick the color, but it's growing on me haha)
Also, we're poor college/grad students so we don't turn our heat on. Dexter got a new set of CHEs haha
Yesterday I celebrated his 6 month birthday by buying him a whole new thermostat and CHE set! Woooo..... haha probably would have been cheaper to turn the heat on
For now he has a 150 watt and a 100 watt and once winter rolls around ill put the 100 watt over his wheel room and the other 150 watt in its place

Also the thermostat is being really weird... I want his cage to be at like 78, so i set the thermostat to 80 and it would only heat it to like 74... so i set the thermostat to 83... now it goes to 77... should I trust the thermostat or the thermometer?? both probes are in the same exact spot.

here are some pics of Dex and his new setup!!
Let me know what you guys think! I gotta figure out what to do with the wheel room's lid... idk how to put the CHE over there


----------



## Lilysmommy

Dexter is so adorable! <3 Judging from the pic, you have a Zilla Repti-Temp, right? I have the same issues with it, I trust my thermometers rather than the thermostat's numbers. I have to keep mine set at around 83-84 and it keeps the cage at 78-81 degrees, depending on the temperature of my room. When my room is at it's cooler temp (73-75 degrees), the temp in the cage will get down to 77 at the lowest. When my room is warmer (76-78 degrees), the cage might get up to 81-82 degrees. Lily does okay with the range, my major issues with her is just when it gets down to 76 or below.


----------



## PJM

I love all the pictures!! Don't know how I missed the ones taken outside. But Dexter is such a cute little model. Beautiful!


----------



## Claire12491

Dexter is so photogenic! Sooo adorable!


----------



## layleyy

I want to have Dexter for my own! So cute and seems to have such a personality.. I love the way he turns his nose up in the pics outside! So adorable! And that's a nice cage setup


----------



## DexterTheHog

layleyy said:


> I want to have Dexter for my own! So cute and seems to have such a personality.. I love the way he turns his nose up in the pics outside! So adorable! And that's a nice cage setup


Thanks!! He really is a doll 
He fell asleep on my stomach last night for the first time outside of a bag. It was great


----------



## RedBisou

AWWWW!! You're hedgie is SO photogenic! Adorable.


----------



## ProjectParanoia

Gosh, I love Dexter. If I were to arrange a marriage for Delia, Dexter would be my top choice for a hubby! :lol:


----------



## DexterTheHog

ProjectParanoia said:


> Gosh, I love Dexter. If I were to arrange a marriage for Delia, Dexter would be my top choice for a hubby! :lol:


Hahaha you might have to battle Regina for that one


----------



## Christemo

And Amelia...


----------



## ReginasMommy

Regina already has her dress picked out, so sorry, ladies...


----------



## DexterTheHog

Merry Christmas from Dexter 
I got a new camera for Christmas so I obviously had to take a million photos with it

For me?









Did Santa come?



























A hedgie ornament I got as a gift 









Merry Christmas HHC from the both of us


----------



## Sar-uh

So beautiful! He is a ladykiller 

Did Dexter get anything from Santa? Petunia got a bowling set that she loves to drag around her cage, hehe.


----------



## shetland

Dexter is just so handsome! I also have that ornament! I got it on a trip to Brandywine!


----------



## ThePliny

Dexter, you handsome little boy! Did he help you unwrap your presents?


----------



## DexterTheHog

Sar-uh said:


> So beautiful! He is a ladykiller
> Did Dexter get anything from Santa? Petunia got a bowling set that she loves to drag around her cage, hehe.


Dexter got some mini flower pots to push around as an early Christmas gift haha



shetland said:


> Dexter is just so handsome! I also have that ornament! I got it on a trip to Brandywine!


I'm not sure where it's from, our friends sent it to me 



ThePliny said:


> Dexter, you handsome little boy! Did he help you unwrap your presents?


He helped for about 10 minutes, then pooped on one so it was time to go back into the cage :lol:


----------



## prixiesdad

He is way too cute!!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

